# Canon’s New DP-V1830 18.4-inch 4K/HDR Professional Reference Display Features Improved Blacks, Wide Color Gamut and Wider Viewing Angles



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2021)

> The New 4K/HDR Professional Reference Display is Ideal for Use Inside Broadcast Relay Vehicles, Sub-Control Rooms, and On-Set HDR Monitoring
> *MELVILLE, NY, December 1, 2021* – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the launch of the DP-V1830, an 18.4-inch professional 4K reference display that features improved core components such as a high-quality display engine, a revamped set of high-resolution algorithms, new panels and a new backlighting system — all of which deliver an increase in image quality over previous Canon displays. Adhering to HDR standards1, the display features a compact and lightweight 18.4-inch panel that can be ideal for use in tight working spaces, including outside broadcast (ob) vans, sub-control rooms, and on-set production tents. The new reference display is poised to be a versatile tool for demanding industry professionals and can help support efficient workflows in a wide variety of working environments.
> 
> The...



Continue reading...


----------

